# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Pitsos] Πτώση ρελέ από φούρνο μετά από λίγα λεπτά

## perlitis

Χαίρετε και καλό καλοκαίρι.
Φούρνος Πίτσος P1C7687XP στο εξοχικό ρίχνει το ρελέ όταν είναι στην πάνω αντίσταση μετά από 3 λεπτά.
Διάβασα επισταμένως τα σχετικά φόρουμ και έψαξα που κάνει διαρροή.
Η αντίσταση φαίνεται να έχει ένα στραβωμα μπροστά, αλλά απ'ότι είδα έτσι είναι μαμάτη.IMG_20190723_104522.jpg
Πίσω τώρα, ωμομετρηθηκαν κρύες και η πάνω και χώρια το γκριλ. Δώσανε σωστά ohm.
Αυτό που πρόσεξα είναι ότι μια επαφή
IMG_20190723_105031.jpg
IMG_20190723_104637.jpg
 (αυτή με το κόκκινο βελάκι) είναι μαυρισμένη έντονα και δεν φαίνεται όπως στις άλλες το μπλε δαχτυλίδι.
Υπάρχει τρόπος να το φτιάξω σε κείνο το σημείο, πριν πάω για αλλαγή αντίστασης;

----------


## αλπινιστης

Αγγελη καλημερα.
Ειναι λογικο να σου δειχνει σωστα τα ΟΗΜ καθως δεν ειναι καμμενη. Η περιγραφη σου ειναι ο ορισμος της διαρροης (πεφτει το ρελε μετα απο λιγα λεπτα λειτουργιας) και δυστυχως δεν γινεται κατι γι αυτο. Θα πρεπει να την αλλαξεις.

----------


## perlitis

> Αγγελη καλημερα.
> Ειναι λογικο να σου δειχνει σωστα τα ΟΗΜ καθως δεν ειναι καμμενη. Η περιγραφη σου ειναι ο ορισμος της διαρροης (πεφτει το ρελε μετα απο λιγα λεπτα λειτουργιας) και δυστυχως δεν γινεται κατι γι αυτο. Θα πρεπει να την αλλαξεις.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ και σένα και όλο το φόρουμ - όπου θα κοιτάξω πως αλλάζει :Rolleyes:

----------


## perlitis

Την λυπάμαι πάντως να την αλλαξω. Σαν καινούργια είναι. Καμμία εμφανής φθορά.
Και το γκριλ δουλεύει, όταν βγάζεις το καλώδιο της πάνω αντίστασης.IMG_20190724_112328.jpg

IMG_20190724_112250.jpg

----------


## perlitis

Τελικά, ήταν όντως η πάνω αντίσταση. 20€ όλα οκ. Ευχαριστώ αλπινιστή και όλο το φόρουμ.

----------

αλπινιστης (16-08-19)

----------

